# Turquoise inlaid box



## gridlockd (Sep 5, 2012)

Here's a box i made as a birthday gift for my mother. It is a couple of firsts for me: first turning with the pith left in, and first inlay of stone of any kind into a turning. I am pretty happy with the results. turning the endgrain on this spalted oak ended up being the biggest challenge of the whole project. I had to stabilize the piece with minwax wood hardener before i could finish turn it. 
At any rate, I'd love to hear any form of critique from any and all. I am completely self taught on the lathe so, I welcome your opinions and tips. I am a sponge! er, maybe just punky and spongey....lol :lolol:
[attachment=10229][attachment=10230][attachment=10231]


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 5, 2012)

I like that alot!! Good job


----------



## DKMD (Sep 5, 2012)

That's cool! I love the way the spalt shows on the lid and inside of the box, and it looks like you got a great finish on a pretty pesky piece of wood.

Since you asked for critique, I think I might a slightly smaller foot, but that's just a matter of preference. I don't really see anything to be critical about… I'll bet she loves it!


----------



## dean jordan (Sep 5, 2012)

Beautiful piece of wood well turned.My only advice is to not use inlace as a filler. Its vinyl dyed tourquise and it doesnt look the same as real turquise powder.There are severl sites to get rel powder as cheap as inlace. Az silloette is one.Then again maybe you used real powder and I just stuck my foot in an orifice again It is beautiful and would make a wonderful gift for your mother
Keep turning


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 5, 2012)

I think it's beautiful and perfect just the way it is, I wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 6, 2012)

I think you did great. The end result was worth taking on a difficult piece of wood. 
Scott


----------



## gridlockd (Sep 6, 2012)

dean jordan said:


> Beautiful piece of wood well turned.My only advice is to not use inlace as a filler. Its vinyl dyed tourquise and it doesnt look the same as real turquise powder.There are severl sites to get rel powder as cheap as inlace. Az silloette is one.Then again maybe you used real powder and I just stuck my foot in an orifice again It is beautiful and would make a wonderful gift for your mother
> Keep turning



Dean, thanks for the comments. not sure what you mean by 'inlace'. What i used here was a turquoise bracelet that is a bunch of chips that had a hole drilled in them to allow a string to pass through. I bought the bracelets at Hobby Lobby and then crushed them into finer pieces and dust. the chips were all different odd shapes so I assume they were off-chips from some other piece. is that 'inlace'? the packaging didnt say anything about being faux turquoise, and I certainly wouldn't know the difference. thanks!


----------



## dean jordan (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry didnt mean to confuse you.I'm not sure what set me off. your piece is great and nothing needs to be done that will make it better.I like the use of a bracelet to use as a filler. keep up the good work. Wish I could withdraw my first comment!


----------



## NCWoodArt (Sep 11, 2012)

I like the creativity of thinking to use the low end bracelet beads. You can always grind it up a little more for a finer look BUT that is just a turner preference thing. Some like it coarse some like the powder. Did you just use CA as the binder for the crushed stones or clear resin? I have been thinking about buying some powder in turquoise but I ain't paying the $20.00 plus to see if I like it.

Great work!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 11, 2012)

That's pretty spectacular. It has a very pleasing shape and the spalting is incredible. Thanks for sharing this one.


----------



## gridlockd (Sep 12, 2012)

aerocustomsexotics said:


> I like the creativity of thinking to use the low end bracelet beads. You can always grind it up a little more for a finer look BUT that is just a turner preference thing. Some like it coarse some like the powder. Did you just use CA as the binder for the crushed stones or clear resin? I have been thinking about buying some powder in turquoise but I ain't paying the $20.00 plus to see if I like it.
> 
> Great work!



I first tried mixing the powder/stone in with some clear epoxy...it works, but i just wasn't comfortable with it. I used medium CA followed by thin CA to bind it. seems much easier that way...


----------



## NCWoodArt (Sep 12, 2012)

Cool Now I need to find me some cheap bracelets to pound into dust. I will ost a picture of the results. I have lots of blanks with inclusions!

Bill


----------

